# Un restaurante es un comercio o negocio?



## Chaucer

¿Se le puede llamar a un restaurante un "comercio"?

¿Si uno vende su restaurante, puede decir la persona:

"Acabo de vender mi comercio, un restaurante que compré en 1994."?


----------



## Manuel Herman

Yo diría que es un negocio más que un comercio. Yo entiendo un comercio como una tienda, donde vendes exclusivamente productos, en cambio en un comercio hay una serie de valores añadidos. En un restaurante no solo vendes la comida sino que además estás cobrando por prepararla, servirla etc...


----------



## Mariposa Azul

Estoy de acuerdo con Manuel.

Alessandra


----------



## p3_

según la RAE. comercio: Tienda, almacén, establecimiento comercial.
Negocio: Aquello que es objeto o materia de una ocupación lucrativa o de interés.
me parece que un restaurant es negocio


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Entonces vosotros cuando estais en un Restaurant y teneis que pagar la cuenta, suponeis que el dueño del mismo no esta comerciando?

Toda actividad que involucre relaciones de compra/venta de bienes y servicios ya sean finales o para su posterior transformacion, es una actividad comercial.

El restaurant es un negocio como asi tambien lo es cualquier comercio que veas andando por la calle. No podria existir un comercio que no sea un negocio y tampoco un negocio que no sea un comercio.

Me quedo con esta definicion:

según la RAE. comercio: Tienda, almacén, establecimiento comercial.
Negocio: Aquello que es objeto o materia de una ocupación lucrativa o de interés.
me parece que un restaurant es negocio


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Manuel Herman said:


> Yo diría que es un negocio más que un comercio. Yo entiendo un comercio como una tienda, donde vendes exclusivamente productos, en cambio en un comercio hay una serie de valores añadidos. En un restaurante no solo vendes la comida sino que además estás cobrando por prepararla, servirla etc...


 
Piensas que en una tienda no hay valor añadido?
Por qué nos cobran IVA entonces?

Hay algunos ``negocios''/``comercios´´ que el valor añadido del mismo se refleja con mayor facilidad, pero en todos estos estan agregando valor por lo que hacen.
Si tu vas a una tienda Vodafone, crees que pagarias lo mismo por un telefono que si lo compraras en la calle? En este caso el valor agregado de Vodafone es, seguridad, garantia, confianza, etc...


----------



## Honeypum

Yo diría que un restaurante es un negocio.


----------



## Fernando

Un restaurante no es un comercio. Sí que realiza una actividad comercial. El Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria realiza una actividad comercial pero si yo quiero abrir una cuenta yo voy a la oficina de la esquina del BBVA, no al comercio de la esquina del BBVA.


----------



## beg

yo diria que un restaurante es un negocio, y un comercio también es un negocio


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Fernando said:


> Un restaurante no es un comercio. Sí que realiza una actividad comercial. El Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria realiza una actividad comercial pero si yo quiero abrir una cuenta yo voy a la oficina de la esquina del BBVA, no al comercio de la esquina del BBVA.


 
Con esto que me quieres decir? 

El BBVA no es un comercio?


----------



## Honeypum

Fernando said:


> Un restaurante no es un comercio. Sí que realiza una actividad comercial. El Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria realiza una actividad comercial pero si yo quiero abrir una cuenta yo voy a la oficina de la esquina del BBVA, no al comercio de la esquina del BBVA.


 
Eso porque vives en España. Si vivieras en Buenos Aires, irías a la sucursal de la esquina de tu casa  

Y realizar una actividad comercial no lo entiendo como sinónimo de comercio.


----------



## Mafelo505

Chaucer said:


> ¿Se le puede llamar a un restaurante un "comercio"?
> 
> ¿Si uno vende su restaurante, puede decir la persona:
> 
> "Acabo de vender mi comercio, un restaurante que compré en 1994."?


 
Contestando a la pregunta del ejemplo, y desde el punto de vista del que habla, estoy de acuerdo en decir:

Acabo de vender mi *negocio*, un restaurante que compré en 1994

entendiendo negocio como la ocupación o medio de vida del sujeto.

Si hablara desde el punto de vista objetivo del comercio o la economía diría que un restaurante es un *establecimiento comercial*

saludos


----------



## Fernando

Honeypum said:


> El BBVA no es un comercio?



No.



elprincipeoigres said:


> Eso porque vives en España. Si vivieras en Buenos Aires, irías a la sucursal de la esquina de tu casa



En España tenemos unas cosas llamadas"sucursales", que abren los bancos y donde se puede meter y (a veces) hasta sacar dinero. ¿Es lo mismo?


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Mafelo505 said:


> Contestando a la pregunta del ejemplo, y desde el punto de vista del que habla, estoy de acuerdo en decir:
> 
> Acabo de vender mi *negocio*, un restaurante que compré en 1994
> 
> entendiendo negocio como la ocupación o medio de vida del sujeto.
> 
> Si hablara desde el punto de vista objetivo del comercio o la economía diría que un restaurante es un *establecimiento comercial*
> 
> saludos


 
Honneypum y Mafelo,

Me parece muy chula la manera en la que habláis los argentinos, tenéis un acento muy bonito y sois muy cultos. Creo que nuestros abuelos han hecho un buen trabajo allí


----------



## Honeypum

Fernando said:


> En España tenemos unas cosas llamadas"sucursales", que abren los bancos y donde se puede meter y (a veces) hasta sacar dinero. ¿Es lo mismo?


 
Supongo que "quotaste" D vivan los anglicismos) a elprincipe pero en realidad querías responderme a mí.

Tú dijiste que irías a la oficina de la esquina de tu casa. Yo, que vivo en Madrid, en la esquina de mi casa tengo una sucursal  .

Llamamos "sucursal" a lo que vosotros llamáis "oficina", una oficina bancaria dicho por un español, equivale a una sucursal bancaria dicho por un argentino.


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Fernando said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> En España tenemos unas cosas llamadas"sucursales", que abren los bancos y donde se puede meter y (a veces) hasta sacar dinero. ¿Es lo mismo?


 
Fernando, ilustrame por favor!


----------



## Fernando

Pues efectivamente. Lo que quiero decirte es que sucursal bancaria = oficina bancaria en España. Se usan indistintamente.


----------



## Honeypum

Fernando said:


> Pues efectivamente. Lo que quiero decirte es que sucursal bancaria = oficina bancaria en España. Se usan indistintamente.


 
Sí, sé que sucursal a veces lo usáis, pero lo normal es oficina.


----------



## Mafelo505

elprincipeoigres said:


> Honneypum y Mafelo,
> 
> Me parece muy chula la manera en la que habláis los argentinos, tenéis un acento muy bonito y sois muy cultos. Creo que nuestros abuelos han hecho un buen trabajo allí


 
Me alegra saber que estemos de acuerdo....


----------



## Honeypum

elprincipeoigres said:


> Honneypum y Mafelo,
> 
> Me parece muy chula la manera en la que habláis los argentinos, tenéis un acento muy bonito y sois muy cultos. Creo que nuestros abuelos han hecho un buen trabajo allí


 
Honeypum lleva una sola "n"  
¡Muchas gracias por los comentarios! y eso que no nos has escuchado hablar a viva voz, que sino...  (es broma) 



Mafelo505 said:


> Me alegra saber que estemos de acuerdo....


 
Me uno, Mafelo. 

Saluditos,


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Algo interesante,

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comercio
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negocio

¿Un banco no es un comercio?


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Honeypum said:


> Sí, sé que sucursal a veces lo usáis, pero lo normal es oficina.


 
Yo nunca he usado sucursal, yo diria oficina de la esquina...


----------



## Honeypum

elprincipeoigres said:


> Yo nunca he usado sucursal, yo diría oficina de la esquina...


 
Ay Elprincipeoigres, sé que lo haces de despistado, pero ¡no pones ni un acento!

Espero que no te moleste la corrección.

Saludos,


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Honeypum said:


> Ay Elprincipeoigres, sé que lo haces de despistado, pero ¡no pones ni un acento!
> 
> Espero que no te moleste la corrección.
> 
> Saludos,


 
No, no me molesta... pasa que no me los enseñaron en el cole...
Mentira, economia de palabras... es mi maldicion!


----------



## Honeypum

elprincipeoigres said:


> No, no me molesta... pasa que no me los enseñaron en el cole...
> Mentira, economía de palabras... ¡es mi maldición!


 
¡Qué pesada soy! ...

Vale, no te molestaré más. Pero repasa los acentos de agudas, graves y esdrújulas.  

Saludos


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Honeypum said:


> ¡Qué pesada soy! ...
> 
> Vale, no te molestaré más. Pero repasa los acentos de agudas, graves y esdrújulas.
> 
> Saludos



Si, los empezaré a usar de nuevo. 
Gracias!


----------



## pejeman

Chaucer said:


> ¿Se le puede llamar a un restaurante un "comercio"?
> 
> ¿Si uno vende su restaurante, puede decir la persona:
> 
> "Acabo de vender mi comercio, un restaurante que compré en 1994."?


 
Hola:

Está sabroso el tema.

Me parece que algunas colaboraciones han pasado por alto la diferencia entre El Comercio y un comercio. Cuando en la carrera tomé el curso de Historia del Comercio, por supuesto que no se trataba del estanquillo de la esquina, sino de la actividad comercial, con todo y los fenicios.

Ahora que acá en México, tierra bendita de Dios, el término colectivo "comercio", incluye a las tiendas, a los tendajones, a los expendios y los taniches así como a los restaurantes, pero no a los bancos. Por ejemplo, mañana 16 de septiembre, día de nuestra independencia, en algunas ciudades del país, tanto el comercio como los bancos cerrarán. Sin embargo, hay días especiales en que cierran los bancos, pero el comercio abre.

Un restaurante, una fonda o un figón, individualmente considerados, no se consideran un comercio, sino lo que su nombre indica. Se entiende que en ellos se presta un servicio, reservándose el nombre de comercio para aquel establecimiento en que se venden mercancías.

El término "negocio", abarca tanto a los establecimientos que prestan servicios, como a los que expenden mercancías.

Que un establecimiento o empresa de cualquier tipo sea negocio, depende de que los ingresos superen a los gastos. Sí sólo se generan pérdidas, pues no es negocio.

Y para rematar, hasta se ejerce el comercio carnal, que para algunos es muy buen negocio y para otros puros gastos.

Pero en definitiva, yo diría "Acabo de vender mi negocio, un restaurante que compré en 1994".

Saludos


----------



## Honeypum

Hola Peje:

Yo diría que aunque un negocio no sea rentable (egresos superiores a ingresos) no deja de ser un negocio. La rentabilidad no es un atributo inherente a los negocios... sí a los buenos negocios  

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que un banco no entra en la definición de "comercio".

Saludos


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Por qué Banco no entraria en la definición de comercio?


----------



## pejeman

Honeypum said:


> Hola Peje:
> 
> Yo diría que aunque un negocio no sea rentable (egresos superiores a ingresos) no deja de ser un negocio. La rentabilidad no es un atributo inherente a los negocios... sí a los buenos negocios
> 
> Saludos


 
Claro, así es. Lo que sucede es que en México decimos "eso no es negocio", aunque estemos hablando de un negocio.

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Sí, hay negocios que desde luego no son negocio. Lo mismo aquí.


----------



## Honeypum

Vale. Pues estamos diciendo todos lo mismo... los malos negocios, no son negocio.


----------



## pejeman

Honeypum said:


> Vale. Pues estamos diciendo todos lo mismo... los malos negocios, no son negocio.


 
Bueno, para seguir con el tema, un negocio puede producir utilidades, pero tan magras y a costa de tanto esfuerzo de parte del propietario, que ya no es negocio. Como pudiese ser el caso del restaurante de este hilo.


----------

